# YS624 in eastern PA



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

At the right price it'd be a nice summer project, you think?

Yamaha YS624 Snowblower | eBay


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

twenty minutes from my house.........


----------

